# Capt Stuart Hickman



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

My late "uncle" or more correctly the husband of a very distant relation, and the reason I went to sea in the first place, possibly worked for Atlantic Steam Navigation sailing round forces bases in the Med, Red Sea and Gulf. Also was on the Murmansk convoys and I believe received a medal from the Russians.
He was originally from Australia but lived in Jersey.
Any one knew him and what was the story about the "Green Mares Nest" ?


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> My late "uncle" or more correctly the husband of a very distant relation, and the reason I went to sea in the first place, possibly worked for Atlantic Steam Navigation sailing round forces bases in the Med, Red Sea and Gulf. Also was on the Murmansk convoys and I believe received a medal from the Russians.
> He was originally from Australia but lived in Jersey.
> Any one knew him and what was the story about the "Green Mares Nest" ?


Any one remember him ?


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Any one remember him ?


Still waiting for someone to remember him !


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you know what part of Australia he originated from?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Do you know what part of Australia he originated from?


Are you by any chance thinking of Roger the Dodger, Sister!

John T


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

That's the one TDP, how on earth did you guess that? Not that I knew him as the Dodger or even the Lodger! His family come from Tasmania. I just wanted to check with Sparks69, before I called him to see about any relative called Stuart.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

An educated guess, Sister. Think of him everytime I go into MacDonalds. Sailed with him on River Torrens - he may remember me, if so,pass my regards.

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Do you know what part of Australia he originated from?


Sorry never did find out.


----------

